
Ask HN: Any tech recruiter willing to review my code challenge? - atum47
I&#x27;ve completed a code challenge for a company. I was a small project that you could develop in two weeks. After I submitted my results, two days later I got an email from their recruiter saying that my project did not meet all their requirements and they wouldn&#x27;t nice forward with my application. I thanked them and ask them to elaborate where I feel through, they didn&#x27;t answer. Anyway, its a Python &#x2F; Django project. I was thinking if anyone care to look and give pointers about the project.
======
davismwfl
So this wasn't a code challenge so much as a paid project, correct? Did they
pay you? No coding challenge should take that long unless it is a paid
project.

If you have the requirements they gave you and the project it should be
relatively easy to see where you might have gone wrong.

Sadly many times companies use a coverall excuse like this instead of being
direct about the reason. I wouldn't get too concerned about it, so many times
the rejections are not about your capabilities but their peculiarities.

~~~
atum47
I agree with you 100%. I'm just interested now on the opinion of a
professional to get some tips on my project. Maybe I did something wrong. Or
my tests weren't that good...

~~~
davismwfl
If you want, I'd be happy to see if I can give you some feedback, I 100%
respect and understand the need for it.

To be transparent, I do not write Python daily (I am a CTO daily), but I have
been doing this work for a very long time and routinely do code reviews across
multiple languages, including Python. I can't promise a super quick response,
but I could give you one in a few days. If you are interested shoot me an
email, it is in my profile.

~~~
atum47
what's your email? I'll send to you

never mind, saw on your profile

